# Today I swore at an employee from Dick's



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Gun season opens up tomarrow in my part of New York and I swung by Dick's to grab a couple of things. While I was in the "Hunting Shack" I asked the fellow behind the counter to show me this nice little Marlin .22 auto that was on sale. Just making small talk, I told the guy that my wife wanted a.22 for Christmas. I also asked if they had a .22 bolt action on sale. The sales guy said he wasn't sure and I said OK I was just looking. As I turn to leave he tells me that if I buy one I should give my wife a gift card or have her come in to fill out the paper work. My response was " why don't I just buy it and give it to her?" Sales guy went almost ballistic, telling me I can't do that and that he will supply my discription to every Dick's store in Western New York. I told this interesting young man that I have given and received guns my entire life and do not know what he is talking about. The customer next to me said "Welcome to the great communist state of New York". The friendly sales guy said that it was not New York but the FBI and the TSA, and the AFT. I said thank very much and I will now goose step my way up front. 
When I got up front to pay for my purchases I mentioned to the man ringing me up about the situation in the "Hunting Shack" and how the guy back there was behaving as a large rectal orfice. I did not however get that clinical in my description. The young manager lady behind the counter said that it would be OK for me to buy the gun and I could just have my wife take it down to the local police station so they could record the serial number. I asked her why? and told her that there is no registartion of long guns in New York. I also told her that I am a firearm safety instructor and have no idea what they are talking about in their store. Was I wrong? if so I need to do a little studying. If not, Dick's suck.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Rifles and shotguns do not have to be registered in any jurisdiction within New York State except for New York City, which requires registration and has additional restrictions such as they can not take a detachable magazine


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_the_United_States_(by_state)#New_York

They DO ask on the Federal Form 4473 if you are the "actual purchaser of the firearm", so maybe that's what the first one was talking about.

The BEST thing in these situations is buy the gun and don't volunteer ANY other information at all


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I totally agree. I was just amazed at their (wrong) attitude.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

crazies !!!!!!!!! i agree, just buy it, never tell them for who or why.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

I think He thought you were making a "straw purchase" something the governor of new york has made infamous in virginia. the "law" has put many good gun stores out of business for the technicality. one of my buddies got caught by the "law",,, a couple came in his gun shop. man and "girl friend" acted like the man was coaching the woman into which gun she should purchase.....then when the gun shop sold the gun to the woman......turned out the two were sent down to south boston, virginia by the gov of new york to set up the sting.....he lost the business his dad had started and that supported his family of 8......

on the other hand i sometimes see what i consider "gang types" looking at and purchasing offensive type handguns...... when i make the comment "man!? why in the world did you sell them guns? the answer is "i'd have a lawsuit and the feds down on me if i didn't. "

like bearfootfarms indicated....


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

My wife and I ,made the mistake of buying a shotgun at Dicks for her son a couple of years ago for his birthday. When we gave it to him we found it had a defective safety. I called the manufacturer and they told m to bring it back to the store where we bought it and ask if they would exchange it. We went to dicks with the shotgun in its original box, walked in the front door and went over to their firearms section. I explained the problem to the sales associate and mid sentence he stopped me to ask if I had stopped at the customer service desk to have the shotgun checked. I said "checked"? The kids told me that a customer cannot walk around Dicks with a gun they have to be escorted by an employee. I told him no, that i didn't know I had to do that. We did the exchange and they had a sales associate escort us back outside. Mind you, this sales associate had more rings in his face than anyone I have ever seen before. He looked about as trustworth as an inner city drug dealer. He "escorted" us all the way to our vehicle. I asked him why they do this and he told me it makes other customers nervous to see us gun owners walking in and out of the store with guns and that the associates carried the guns to make sure everyone was safe. At this point I started laughing hysterically and asked the kid what he would do if I told him I was carrying a pistol. He went nuts and started screaming that I could be arrested. I had to explain to him that I was a Police Officer and anyone in Florida with a CCW could carry. He went on to tell us that he didn't like guns because they scared him. Long story short we have never gone back to Dicks


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I worked at Dick's in New Jersey and if I had thought a person was making a straw purchase, I would deny the sale which is legal. However, there are employees who do not know the law and have no business selling firearms at Dicks or any other vendors. New York's Bloomberg has and is, trying every trick in the book to deny us the right to carry or own guns. The reason an escort is required is because some dip employee loaded a long gun for a customer to check some ammunition ( Don't ask me why)and lo and behold the thing went off. You are required to check any weapon, gun or bow at the front service area and be escorted to the Lodge, but it sure would be nice if you actually knew that. A pain in the butt for sure, but Dick's is the one who will pay if some idiot decides to shoot up a store. The problem with Dick's is they expect one to actually work for their wages and today in this country that is something not tolerated by the workforce. I laughed at the kids who bitched about how hard they had to work. I told them they actually were on a vacation at Dick's. They should try thawing out frozen pumps at 20 degree at 3 am on Feb 12th, or trying to cool overheated bearings at 3 pm on Aug 19th in a power plant to keep their ac running.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Dick policy is the same as Walmarts . The local MC sporting good store has NRA instructors at thier stores as sales people ( a little more knowledgeable than the typical sales person) . The other clerks are smart enought to not make sales or recommendations . 
Well the store move from a stand alone building to the local mall . I was curious about their policy on gun purchases . At the old store you had to be escorted . We do have a conceal and carry law here (side note) . This something the sales person should know when you mention , jokingly . 
Walmart does not sell pistol for reason stated above . Lawsuits , etc if someone loaded a pistol . At walmart we had to dig thru the federal log books to match the gun to the owner . A manager or the sporting goods department manager had to come up to the return desk to verify the gun being defective . The gun owner was not allow to take his gun back to the sporting goods desk . 
MC did not have walk out policy when they move to the mall . Not sure this smart move . We have too many students (from all over the country) from the local automotive school who are sometimes are the most trustworthy people to deal with . I guess the sale people profile the potential customer . Probably not legal to do . I would think that depending on where you live in NY you would run into anti-gun attitude / lack of knowledgeable sale people . We had the government do a sting recently at our monthly gun show . Allot of people carry guns around . Again no escort policy by the gun show people and no problems to speak of . They do have the local sheriff at the ticket counter .


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are using your money to purchase a firearm you are the buyer as ask in question 1 on the 4473 form. What you do with the firearm after the purchase, gift or keep it or cut it up, is your business. If someone gives you the money to buy a firearm and you give the firearm to them after you fill out the form it is a straw purchase and both of you have just commited a felony. As long as the dealer does not know that you are using someone elses money to make the purchase and are going to give the firearm to them the dealer is fine. I would not go into any place that treated you like you were treated at Dicks. Where I work the policy is the firearm is unloaded and in a case or box bring the firearm up to the gun area and speak with a saleman. When a sale is made and all paperwork is approved with payment made the firearm is handed to the customer and they walk themselves out of the store. New firearm sellers go through 16 plus hours of training in forms and basic firearms operation and firearms valuation, we do trades, and pass a written test before they can sell firearms. If they want to sell collector firearms they must prove a knowledge of collector firearms and be approved by 3 people before they can sell collector firearms. Some state and city laws add to restrictions on firearm sales but all restriction violate the 2nd admentment.
Steve


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

My BIL has always been there when I needed help,so about 3 years ago I went into a major gun dealer and bought him a Ruger Blackhawk-.45 Colt and a Mini-14,I paid cash,told them I was from out of state and would be in the next day with so HE could fill out fed paperwork,I also mentioned I was a former FFL,SOT and it was perfectly legal.Went in next day with him and you would have thought I was attempting to purchase a slightly used russian nuke.Took an hour to clear things up and set them straight-DUMMIES....My youngest now runs a gun counter at a major sports place and he can quote(and understand)all the rules front to back,no problems...He would have told you to buy it and not mention it was a GIFT.


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

These are all stupid laws in my opion. I am a citizen of the Repulic of America. In which I have the right to keep and bare armes. Told several gun store to shove it. Then went to court and the judge told them to shove it and give me my gun. All a question of true citizenship here.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Thats funny my wife 4 years ago took our one month old twins to the DIcks in Hamberg to buy a .30-06 for my trip to the northern zone they screamed bloody murder all through the paper work, maybe thats why they didn't give her any lip she was already fit to be tied. Some how I doubt the 18 year olds that work behind the counter of the western new york dicks would really care what you look like anyways!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Huntinfamily said:


> My wife and I ,made the mistake of buying a shotgun at Dicks for her son a couple of years ago for his birthday. When we gave it to him we found it had a defective safety. I called the manufacturer and they told m to bring it back to the store where we bought it and ask if they would exchange it. We went to dicks with the shotgun in its original box, walked in the front door and went over to their firearms section. I explained the problem to the sales associate and mid sentence he stopped me to ask if I had stopped at the customer service desk to have the shotgun checked. I said "checked"? The kids told me that a customer cannot walk around Dicks with a gun they have to be escorted by an employee. I told him no, that i didn't know I had to do that. We did the exchange and they had a sales associate escort us back outside. Mind you, this sales associate had more rings in his face than anyone I have ever seen before. He looked about as trustworth as an inner city drug dealer. He "escorted" us all the way to our vehicle. I asked him why they do this and he told me it makes other customers nervous to see us gun owners walking in and out of the store with guns and that the associates carried the guns to make sure everyone was safe. At this point I started laughing hysterically and asked the kid what he would do if I told him I was carrying a pistol. He went nuts and started screaming that I could be arrested. I had to explain to him that I was a Police Officer and anyone in Florida with a CCW could carry. He went on to tell us that he didn't like guns because they scared him. Long story short we have never gone back to Dicks


I had that too when I bought a shot gun but it was at a mall and the had a man buy a gun and then walk around the mall with it,security got pretty ----ed at them so they make sure you put them in your car.


----------



## overthrow (Nov 8, 2010)

All my guns come from small town gun shops, and although the fed screening is still there, whats lacking is the snotty attitudes commonly found in the big box marts. They might not have the big selection, but can order most any gun in the world. It also keeps your hard earned cash as local as possible. I avoid Dicks, and Wong Mart and most big stores because a big percentage of the cash that these sponges suck from our society goes right to China.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I was excited a year or so ago that we were finally getting a Dicks in Arkansas...a new store opening in Hot Springs. I had never been in one but had heard so many folks talk highly of them so I made a special trip down a couple of weeks after the store opened. Was I ever disappointed. I have 2 Academy Sporting Goods stores and 1 Gander Mountain within 15 miles from where I work...I wouldn't cross the street to go back to Dicks. Their store seemed to be _WAY_ too cramped and really geared more towards golf, cycling, running and whatnot. Academy does alot of fitness as well but still has a focus area on hunting, fishing and camping...with Dicks it seemed almost like they said "yeah...I guess we do need to have some hunting stuff" like it was an afterthought in store planning...although they did have an inside archery range.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I pretty much agree. The local gun store gets the majority of my business. The couple of extra bucks you pay is a small price for the service you get.. Always seems that when I look at guns at Dick's or Gander Mt. is because Im in the store for something different (mostly fishing equip.).


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Dick's has nice shoe sales....wouldn't buy a gun there, though.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I stopped in there to buy some circle hooks a year ago last spring. As always I checked out the guns. Long story short, I walked out of there with a Savage MarkII bolt action .22 with a 3x9 power Bushnell scope for $139.00. I figure that was a good deal. Took awhile to find the ammunition it loved (as opposed to liked) but its turning into a tack driver.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I don't really understand why the government needs to know where
every gun is.. If we don't need a permit to own why do we need to 
register to buy a gun ???

I was excited about my first 22 and hubby & I went to Dicks
and I was treated weird...Big deal about whose gun it was going to be ..
We own things together ..Its both of ours??


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

the problem is when filling out the purchase paper work there is a question that asks if the gun is for you or someone else, it also states in this same sentence that if you state someone else you will not be allowed to purchase the gun! this is what upset the young idiot. and you must state the gun is for you by law or regulation or whatever it is then if you decide to sell or give the gun away later that would be your prerogative as it is legal at that point. I suspect if you took the federal government to court provided you were allowed to you would win if you could get to the supreme court, but it would take a couple of bucks and who knows what the outcome would be now of days, getting more women on the court than men but I don't know that makes any difference if they decide by rule if law, best wishes, ray


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

That's what I like about Cabela's, at least the one here.
Everybody working the gun counter is trained and knows what they are doing. One of the guys used to be a police chief and was our CCW instructor, and I know some of the others are ex cops, state patrol, etc.
Those guys know the laws, they know their guns, and are always friendly, courteous and helpful.
Also, they have a 90 day layaway


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought my muzzle loader there. The guy told me I was going to have to fill out paper work. I said no I don't. He said yes you do. I told him I didn't for a ML. Thank goodness he called someone and they told him I didn't on a ML. I sold guns at a retail store for 8 yrs. so I knew I didn't.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Anyone know if a Serbu super shorty is legal in Missouri? Its manufactured as a pistol and is labeled A.O.W. but Missouri says NO on shotguns with barrels under 18 inches.

I want one so bad.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i have always bought my long guns at walmart or Joe's and big5 they seem to always have a better price and im poor so duh thats where im going anyways when i moved to oregon i still had my washington lisence and went to the store to buy my new remington 887 nitro 12 gauge i filled the paperwork out with my NEW oregon address not the address on the lisense after i filled it out and the cleark was on the phone about to verify the info he noticed the address miss match he hung up ripped my app in half and said im very sorry sir but i am unable to sell you this gun at this time you need to be a resident of the address on your lisense after a few minutes of arguing i left returned later in the day and bought my shotgun through a differant cleark with the address on my lisence anyways the funny part is when the first cleark had to walk me out of the store with my new gun!

its best to just keep your mouth shut i buying this gun for me if i Gift it to my (son-dad-brother-etc) in 20 min thats my business! thank you very much


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Oldasrocks, you can always check with the state attorney general's office. They usually have someone who answers questions from the public. 

http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?p=155130

This is a link to a Class 3 FFL in Missouri. Give them a call.

http://www.hk94.com/directory/nfa/Missouri/


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Never offer any more information than is absolutely necessary. The less THEY know, the better off YOU are! It's really getting ridiculous...I have traded, swapped, bought and sold guns all my life. Where is our freedom going?


----------



## Johndeerefan (Jan 23, 2011)

JJ Grandits said:


> Gun season opens up tomarrow in my part of New York and I swung by Dick's to grab a couple of things. While I was in the "Hunting Shack" I asked the fellow behind the counter to show me this nice little Marlin .22 auto that was on sale. Just making small talk, I told the guy that my wife wanted a.22 for Christmas. I also asked if they had a .22 bolt action on sale. The sales guy said he wasn't sure and I said OK I was just looking. As I turn to leave he tells me that if I buy one I should give my wife a gift card or have her come in to fill out the paper work. My response was " why don't I just buy it and give it to her?" Sales guy went almost ballistic, telling me I can't do that and that he will supply my discription to every Dick's store in Western New York. I told this interesting young man that I have given and received guns my entire life and do not know what he is talking about. The customer next to me said "Welcome to the great communist state of New York". The friendly sales guy said that it was not New York but the FBI and the TSA, and the AFT. I said thank very much and I will now goose step my way up front.
> When I got up front to pay for my purchases I mentioned to the man ringing me up about the situation in the "Hunting Shack" and how the guy back there was behaving as a large rectal orfice. I did not however get that clinical in my description. The young manager lady behind the counter said that it would be OK for me to buy the gun and I could just have my wife take it down to the local police station so they could record the serial number. I asked her why? and told her that there is no registartion of long guns in New York. I also told her that I am a firearm safety instructor and have no idea what they are talking about in their store. Was I wrong? if so I need to do a little studying. If not, Dick's suck.


Yes, Dick's does indeed stink. About twenty years ago, I was manager of a rival store that was kicking Dick's butt. When our chain closed the stores in our area, a "headhunter" asked me to come and work for Dick's.

I stayed about a month and a half before I realized that the company is a mess and the people running it are idiots. 

I don't usually recommend big chain stores, but if you have a Bass Pro Shop in your area, they've always been very helpful to me.

But I don't think anything beats getting to know the guys down at the local gun shop. 

My advice: find an off duty cop and ask him where they go. If you're ever in De, there is X-Ring Supply in Newark and Shooter's Choice in Dover. Both are OUTSTANDING and will practically break their necks to help you. I've seen the guys at both places spend literally hours schooling somebody on the most basic things.

My mother was applying for her CCP in Delaware and because she uses her middle name as her last name for professional reasons, there was a problem with the background check. The guys at Shooter's Choice helped her figure it out and the guy from the State Police who was doing the background check said that she never would have gotten it if not for the time they took to help advise her.

Local "Mom and Pop" places are always the best.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Ray said:


> the problem is when filling out the purchase paper work there is a question that asks if the gun is for you or someone else, it also states in this same sentence that if you state someone else you will not be allowed to purchase the gun! this is what upset the young idiot. and you must state the gun is for you by law or regulation or whatever it is then if you decide to sell or give the gun away later that would be your prerogative as it is legal at that point. I suspect if you took the federal government to court provided you were allowed to you would win if you could get to the supreme court, but it would take a couple of bucks and who knows what the outcome would be now of days, getting more women on the court than men but I don't know that makes any difference if they decide by rule if law, best wishes, ray


So...technically... you tell them you are buying the gun for yourself. You are handing over the money for it and you are the one getting the Walmart escort out the door, so it technically is your gun. But once you get the gun home, you can then give it to your wife. Those Walmart people are dangerous with too much information!


----------

